# Big Bucks & Beards For Lease!!!!!



## deer buster (Feb 19, 2008)

850 Acres In Thomasville,ga. On The Ochklocknee River. 3 1/2 Miles Of River Frontage. 2 Stocked Fish Ponds One Dove Field Power And  A Small Cabin. 20 + Food Plots. Big Hardwood Creek Bottoms. River Divides Property Into 350 Acres On One Side And 500 On The Other. $3000 Per Member For The Whole 850 And $2000 Per Member For Just The 500 Acre Side.only 10 Memberships Available.

500 Acres In Vada,ga. 8 Members At $1500 A Member.
Lots Of Deer A Few Turkeys.

200 Acres In Meigs,ga. 4 Members At $1250 A Member. About 80 Acres Of Field And The Rest Is Rolling Plantation Pines.

Contact Me Asap If Interested!


----------



## tarpongobbler (Feb 19, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## tbgator (Feb 22, 2008)

Price is going up $25.00-$30.00 per acre? Must be gold in them hills


----------



## SARA0724 (Feb 22, 2008)

gold in them hills and a 5 star hotel on the property that u stay in for free.


----------



## tbgator (Feb 24, 2008)

SARA0724 said:


> gold in them hills and a 5 star hotel on the property that u stay in for free.



The good old middle man at work, thats what has happened to hunting these days.


----------



## brucemacgee19 (Feb 25, 2008)

that's rediculous.......$30 an acre.......I got to quit hunting cause I ain't a business man


----------



## mpollock (Feb 25, 2008)

*Thomas County Lease*

I noticed that you and another person is advertising the same land.  What is the connection?  Thanks.


----------

